# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Слепой мальчик научился видеть, изучив «технику дельфинов»

## Irina

*Слепой мальчик научился видеть после того, как изучил технику дельфинов, которую те используют для обнаружения объектов и препятствий.*

Джейми Аспленд использует технику эхолокации — он щелкает языком или отрывисто издает высокие звуки и слушает эхо, возникающее при отражении звуков от разных поверхностей, сообщает портал Ru-expo. 4-летнему слепому мальчику преподавали эту технику как часть революционной новой схемы в США для помощи слепым.

Его мать 39-летняя Дебора очень рада, ведь теперь ее сын в состоянии ходить без посторонней помощи в парк. Джейми не обязательно держать за руку, с помощью щелчков или кликов он даже может узнать, где находятся поручни на лестнице. Джейми только что завершил свою третью сессию в школе Дэниела Киша. Разработчик этого метода тоже слепой, Дэниел Киш потерял зрение, когда ему было всего 13 месяцев.

С помощью данной методики Дэниел может перемещаться по заросшей местности и даже кататься на велосипеде. Он также умеет распознавать отражение звука. Когда звуковые волны сталкиваются с объектом, они отражаются обратно к уху, и слепой человек может расшифровать размер, форму и расстояние, на котором находится объект.Процесс похож на процесс видения людей с нормальным зрением, только они основываются на отраженном от объектов свете.

Деньги на лечение Джейми были собраны жителями его родного города, которые провели целый ряд мероприятий с завязанными глазами, чтобы понять, какую жизнь ведет Джейми.

Джейми является одним из немногих учеников Дэниэла Киша, который ищет учеников по всему миру. 

Школа, где происходит обучение «технике дельфинов" базируется в Калифорнии. Киш говорит, что с помощью его методики дерево можно обнаружить на расстоянии 10 м, а большой дом — на расстоянии 100 м. Нейронные ученые считают, что при эхолокации используются те же части мозга, что и при обработке визуальной информации.

----------


## vova230

Видел фильм про слепого мальчика в России. Тоже научился видеть как-то иначе, не глазами. Но отец не верил в это и старался всюду сопровождать сына. Он всегда забирал мальчика из клиники, кде его учили видеть, но однажды сын вернулся домой самостоятельно, на метро. Отец был в ужасе и успокоился только когда сам увидел как сын в клинике катается на роликовых коньках. Теперь он даже читает. Причем лучше у него получается в условиях когда на глазах непроницаемая маска. Так он говорит ему глаза не мешают. Он видит какой-то другой частью тела. Предположительно третьим глазом.

----------

